# elektrische Signale kabellos übertragen



## xenos1 (12. August 2015)

*elektrische Signale kabellos übertragen*

Hallo
Ich hab keine passende Rubrik gefunden, daher kommts hierher. 
Ich benötige demnächst etwas, um die Signale von einem 25-Pol D-Sub Kabel/Stecker über eine Strecke von ca. 6-7m kabellos zu übertragen. Jedoch habe ich bisher nichts passendes gefunden oder habe nicht die richtigen Schlagwörter bei google eingegeben...
Auf welche Art die Übertragung funktioniert (WLAN, Bluetooth, Funk oder was es sonst noch gäbe) ist eigentlich egal, hauptsache die Signale kommen an. Zwischen Sender und Empfänger wären keine Dinge die das Signal blockieren, eventuell ein max. 1mm dickes Stahlblech.

Gibt es für sowas fertige Lösungen zu kaufen? Irgendwelche Sender wo man eine gewisse Anzahl Kabel ansteckt und die Signale die ankommen an einen entsprechenden Sender mit den gleichen Kabelanschlüssen gesendet werden? Da muss es doch irgendwas geben?


Gruß, David


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. August 2015)

*AW: elektrische Signale kabellos übertragen*

*Miracast* ist die einzig mir bekannte Art der Kabellosen Bildübertragung und wird von meinem Kindle Fire HDX 7 unterstützt allerdings habe ich noch keinen Monitor der das kann 

solltest das mal Googeln

so was wie du dir vorstellst gibt es noch nicht


----------



## S754 (12. August 2015)

*AW: elektrische Signale kabellos übertragen*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> so was wie du dir vorstellst gibt es noch nicht


Doch gibt es, aber es ist umständlich und nicht komplett "kabellos".
Da gibts so zwei Kästchen die via Funk das Signal übertragen. Beim einen gibts ein Eingang und beim anderen schließt man den Bildschirm an.
Wir habens in der Firma, nur fällt mir grad nicht ein wie es heißt


----------



## xenos1 (12. August 2015)

*AW: elektrische Signale kabellos übertragen*

So zwei Kästen mit extra Stromversorgung wären vollkommen in Ordnung und auch das was ich im Kopf hatte. Es wird aber nicht der Bildübertragung dienen sondern für die Informationsübertragung für eine Motorsteuerung.


----------



## shootme55 (12. August 2015)

*AW: elektrische Signale kabellos übertragen*

Wie schon angemerkt ist auch für mich Miracast das einzig bekannte was auch wirklich funktioniert, aber eben mit HDMI. Die Technik funktioniert aber über WLAN. Dabei steckt man den Miracast-Dongle in die HDMI-Buchse des Anzeigegerätes z.B. Beamer und verbindet das miracast-fähige Ausgabegerät z.B. Notebook über WLAN mit dem Dongle. Haben wir in der Arbeit um ein Surface 3 Pro zu Präsentationszwecken für den Kunden mit dem Beamer zu verbinden. Die Technik funktioniert an sich einwandfrei, ein Dongle kostet keine 50 Euro. Es gibt auch Präsentationsserver auf D-Sub, aber die kosten wesentlich mehr und gehen oft schon in die Knie wenn sie 2 Gifs abspielen müssen.

Edit: Hab erst jetzt "Motorsteuerung" gelesen. Da wirds dann richtig schwer. Keine Ahnung, sorry!


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. August 2015)

*AW: elektrische Signale kabellos übertragen*

Ich emlfehle den belki  screencast av4
Den verwende ich selber.

Uebertraegt das videosignal in 1080p unkomprimiert und ohne qualitaetsverluste mit 60fps.

Man kann an den sender 4 hdmi geraete anschliessen.
Du muesstest halt einen dsub adapter auf hdmi daran anschliessen.
Deshalb ist mir bspw aich egal wie laut mein pc ist......der steht eh im anderen zimmer wenn ich am tv zocke


----------



## Malkolm (12. August 2015)

*AW: elektrische Signale kabellos übertragen*

Mehrere arbiträre Signale kabellos übertragen ist ein Standard-Problem der Prozesstechnik.
Die Standard-Lösung ist sich ein Übertragungsprotokoll auszuwählen, was den Anforderungen am besten entspricht (Funk, WLAN, BT, IR, Optokoppler etc.), alle Signale zusammenzupacken per Software, dieses Paket kabellos zu übertragen und am Empfänger wieder in die einzelnen Signale zu entpacken und weiterzuverarbeiten.

Wenn du es nciht selber basteln/programmieren magst kannst du auch diverse kommerzielle (und teilsleider auch propriätere) Produkte dazu nehmen. Google-Suche Stichwort "Wireless-IO" (z.B. vo Weidmüller: Wireless I/O)


----------



## toka1971 (12. August 2015)

*AW: elektrische Signale kabellos übertragen*

Ich kann es zwar nicht belegen, aber ich Denke ich würde mal im RC Modellbau schauen bzw. in einschlägigen Foren. Ich denke das kommt dem Grundthema recht nahe, oder?
Bin aber wie gesagt kein Fachmann auf diesem Sektor. Ist nur so ein Gedanke.

Gruß,

toka


----------



## Icephoen1x (12. August 2015)

*AW: elektrische Signale kabellos übertragen*

Es kommt immer drauf an. Digitalsignale sind zb einfacher übertragbar als analogsignale. Analogsignale musst du abtasten, digital übertragen und dann wieder in ein analogsignal umwandeln. Kannst du nicht sagen was für daten genau über das kabel gehen? Wenn du analogsignale hast bringt dir so funkstrecke für digitale bildsignale zb gar nix


----------



## xenos1 (12. August 2015)

*AW: elektrische Signale kabellos übertragen*

Mhh ich denke da hast du wohl recht toka. Die machen das ja ständig, Motoren u.ä. fernsteuern. Mal schauen was die mir da sagen können.

@Icephoen1x, so ganz in dem Thema der Motorsteuerung bin ich noch nicht drin, muss mich da noch genauer einlesen, aber die Datenausgabe vom PC wird über eine 25polige LPT-Schnittstelle erfolgen. Laut Wikipedia ist das eine digitale Schnittstelle sodass ich davon ausgehen kann, dass da auch digitale Signale rauskommen


----------



## Cinnayum (12. August 2015)

*AW: elektrische Signale kabellos übertragen*

Gekko - Roke Manor Research

 Davon hab ich den Demonstrator dort im Labor gesehen.

Aber mal im Ernst. 25-Pol Sub D kannst du doch locker per Kabel 25m übertragen.
Für alles andere brauchst du eine wie auch immer geartete Funkstrecke dazwischen mit 2 Modems, die dir die Signale umwandeln.
Und noch dazu die Signale mind. der 3 Bildfarben bzw. die Signale der parallel verwendeten Datenkanäle in einen Funkkanal multiplexen können.

Weiß ich nicht, ob so was jemand für "den alten Schei.." von analoger Bildübertragung / parallele Schnittstelle noch anbietet.

Evtl. zwei Konverter auf USB kaufen und die Strecke dazwischen per Funk umsetzen. Dafür gibt es evtl. eher ein "Fertigprodukt".


----------

